# Creobroter sp.



## specy (May 19, 2007)

Another molting sequence from a couple of years back.....
































An a pair of Creobroter Elongata that I had, one of my favourite species


----------



## Jenn (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Great pictures! The first one with the wings is so delicate looking, like she is all dressed up.


----------

